# Tesla opening charging port/plug (ie, NACS)



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Opening the North American Charging Standard | Tesla







www.tesla.com





Is this new? I thought other manufacturers were always able to use the Tesla charger/connector?


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Opening the North American Charging Standard | Tesla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but anyone that used any Tesla technology had to agree to never sue Tesla and in turn, give up their IP rights to Tesla. Tesla's anyone can use our technology had some big big strings attached. That's why people avoided any Tesla designs.

The new news seems to do away with that requirement but doesn't clearly say so. I also thing Tesla is realizing that CCS is going to rule the world.


----------



## Rapdka (Dec 6, 2016)

NR4P said:


> Yes but anyone that used any Tesla technology had to agree to never sue Tesla and in turn, give up their IP rights to Tesla. Tesla's anyone can use our technology had some big big strings attached. That's why people avoided any Tesla designs.
> 
> The new news seems to do away with that requirement but doesn't clearly say so. I also thing Tesla is realizing that CCS is going to rule the world.


 Tesla charging in North America is restricted to Tesla vehicles, the charging connector plug is different than other EVs. As well, the vehicle ID and Credit Account has to be established to use a Tesla charge. Anyone including Tesla owners can sue Tesla.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Rapdka said:


> Tesla charging in North America is restricted to Tesla vehicles, the charging connector plug is different than other EVs. As well, the vehicle ID and Credit Account has to be established to use a Tesla charge. Anyone including Tesla owners can sue Tesla.


I am afraid your last statement is not entirely correct. Did you read Tesla's IP sharing agreement? That's been in place for years. Be sure to read it. That's one reason why other OEMs never used Tesla technology.

Second even the majority of owners gave up their rights to sue Tesla. Did you read your Order Agreement? Look on page 4 or 5 (it changed over the years). Owners give up their right to sue Tesla and must use Arbitration unless they opted out initially. 

Of course anyone else can sue Tesla for whatever they choose.

(This is not legal advice)


----------

